# Chat-fenster verschieben



## Silvira (9. April 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem denn ich weiss nicht wie man das allgemeine chat-fenster verschieben kann .
Ich habe einen Krieger und da gibt es ja verschiedene Haltungen und jetzt sind alle Haltungen (angriffshaltung, usw.) in meinem allgemeinem chat-fenster .
vieleicht kann mir ja wer helfn wäre sehr dankbar 

viele Grüße Silvira


----------



## Seogoa (9. April 2007)

Silvira schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem denn ich weiss nicht wie man das allgemeine chat-fenster verschieben kann .
> Ich habe einen Krieger und da gibt es ja verschiedene Haltungen und jetzt sind alle Haltungen (angriffshaltung, usw.) in meinem allgemeinem chat-fenster .
> ...


wenn du oben rechtsklick auf den karteireiter des chatfenster machst, dann hast du da die möglichkeit "fenster freigeben" anzuklicken, dann kannste es verschieben wie du lustig bist


----------

